# Louisiana Bass Fishermen



## Louisiana_Fox_Trapper (Feb 28, 2009)

Any Louisiana bass fishermen here.


----------



## nita (Dec 11, 2008)

Hell yeah! Where in Louisiana are you from? I'm originally from Folsom.


----------



## Louisiana_Fox_Trapper (Feb 28, 2009)

North Central in Jackson Parish. Close to Caney Lake.


----------

